
Used Tinder, Happn, Bumble and Dine for 2 Weeks. The Results Were Surprising - shigye
https://medium.com/@DineWithMike/i-used-tinder-happn-bumble-and-dine-for-2-weeks-results-were-interesting-a3988687661a#.vcslxnjup
======
onodera
No it wont, this is just a shitty ad for your shitty app, not even mentioning
_what_ causes the difference (between the competitors).

Also these assumed gender roles trigger me:

>Girls seem to be digging it too and not because they are looking for nice,
free dinners

~~~
shigye
I'm pretty sure I listed 3 reasons? The only important info I left out was the
screen shots...I will post in a future blog.

...Actually, at the bottom I even said to challenge it yourself. You can check
out other blog posts through my personal as well as the official blog for the
app. There have been numerous tests ran in house to validate the match to
actual date ratio falls roughly around 1% (which was interesting because in
this little experiment it was way less). Dine does actually boast a 50% match
to date ratio...I'm even urging you to try it before you bash it especially if
you're someone who likes the concept of meeting someone for a first date over
dinner or drinks (not for everyone). It's not a shitty app if it's getting
people actual dates. Apps like Dine (I can name others too with a similar
offline dating concept that I admire) are definitely solving the proximity and
message wall issue (that mainly men face).

You sound like someone I would love to have a real conversation with. If you
would like, please email me your honest feedback after downloading Dine and I
will do my best to make changes. I know we are not perfect so I'm always open
to listening.

Also, that "Girls seem to be digging it too and not because they are looking
for nice, free dinners" was not assuming gender roles. This is common feelings
or feedback we receive sometimes. If you go to our facebook page you can read
some nasty comments. I always do my best to personally educate others that
bills can be dutch, your treat, etc. My advice is actually always never
assume.

-Mike

------
ng12
Surprised he didn't check out Coffee Meets Bagel, which is in my experience
the most "serious". Lots of people are on Tinder for lots of reasons, but CMB
seems to be mostly people interested in actual dating/relationships.

I think the biggest with all of these apps is the need to practice your game.
No matter the extent tries to match you with comparable people it takes a
while to learn how to message people on a dating app -- and that mostly
involves trying to be funny/interesting based on very little information.

~~~
shigye
Hey there. CMB is actually one of my favorite apps. The have inspired me in
many ways. However, their UI is a bit old school and Dine is a COMPLETELY
DIFFERENT concept from CMB.

I still believe that Dine also does a better job in attracting people who are
serious about going on a date...and I don't mean in a romantic way, I'm
talking about people who enjoy good food and are single, open to meeting
someone new.

Other apps that are doing something similar are like Hinge and Whim. (both
good apps in my opinion for dating but they still have pros and cons as do all
apps). It's all about finding which dating app is good for you personally.

------
jrnichols
I bet this varies wildly on what city you're in too.

~~~
shigye
You're right it does. In big cities, Dine thrives. But in small towns and
remote areas..it's a bit rougher...but with that said we have users all
through out the US and CA an you would be surprised where some of these people
went on dates lol!

